# Rebarrel/rechamber Remington 760??



## STRAIGHTARROW (Nov 25, 2008)

I've recently acquired a nice Remington 760 in .35 Remington caliber. While the .35 Remington is certainly a fine caliber, I have an interest exploring the possibility of converting to a .308 or other caliber.
I've searched the internet and found very conficting info on the possibility of the conversion of a 760 to another caliber. Some say simple, some say can't be done.

Anyone here have any personal experience with a 760 conversion? Recommendations? Gunsmiths to ask?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## WTM45 (Nov 25, 2008)

Have it punched to .358 Win.  Or, have another barrel installed.
It is doable.

Here is a link to some eye candy...........
http://www.24hourcampfire.com/ubbthreads/ubbthreads.php/ubb/showflat/Number/2535339/page/0/fpart/1


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Nov 25, 2008)

.35  Whelan comes to mind.


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for the link...can anyone tell me what work would be required to convert to .358 Win.?
I assume the bore diameter is the same, would the throat have to be bored/ reamed? (Not sure of the correct term)


----------



## WTM45 (Nov 25, 2008)

A new chamber has to be cut (.358 reamer), and the barrel might have to be set back.  That just might not work and a new barrel would have to be installed.


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Nov 25, 2008)

Sell it to me and go buy a .308 one!


----------



## weagle (Nov 25, 2008)

It's a straight up rechamber to .358 winchester.  No other modifications needed other than using magazines made for a .308. The bolt face will work fine.  Reagan Nonneman is the man for rechambers:

http://www.leveractions.com/

or Jesse Ocumpaugh  541-942-1342 .  He rebored and rechambered a rifle for me for about $150 and it shoots great.  He does 760's on a regular basis.

OTOH the 760's are pretty hard to find in .35 rems  and you'd probably be better off to just sell it and buy a .308.

Weagle


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Dec 1, 2008)

*Thanks a lot guys...*

I appreciate the response and info!


----------

